# Question on Re-Listening to Tapes Once Finished



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric & Mike:We were talking in chat the other night about how each tape builds on the previous one, so that the listener is continuously evolving (don't know the right word here but I think you know what I mean). My question is, when I go back to listen to the tapes is it better to, over time, listen to them in sequence or is it ok to pick out my favorite one?I like to listen to them at least once a week since they are so relaxing and helpful for other things, also.Thanks!







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jean, I am going to start them over again soon from the beginging. I am still doing well after a year, but I think I need to listen to them again so I can remember them and help in this forum and because I am sure they will reinforce what they have already done for me. So my vote for you in to start them again from the beginning.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Eric. Yesterday I listened to both tapes 2 and 3 to help deal with the diverticulitis pain. It really helps to ease it (and makes my cat happy too, since she loves to listen to Mike's voice). JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

Hi Jean,This is a personal preference thing.Some people will want to go through the process again perhaps after a little while of completing the program.Others may find certain sesssions are more meaningful to them. There is no wrong way.The bottom the important thing is to ensure the whole program has been listened to in the way described in the booklet.Thanks for the question







Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks Mike & Eric.







JeanG


----------

